# Mata al Napoli?



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2013)

Secondo il *Mirror*, Juan Mata potrebbe lasciare il Chelsea a Gennaio per raggiungere un suo grande estimatore, Rafa Benitez. Il giocatore spagnolo non sta trovando spazio nel Chelsea e Mourinho non lo sta prendendo in considerazione.


----------



## Djici (22 Settembre 2013)

stupido mourinho... mata e stato il migliore l'anno scorso.
comunque al chelsea sono troppi in quel ruolo... ma lo spagnolo me lo tenevo molto stretto.


----------



## Albijol (22 Settembre 2013)

Andrà al Barcellona imho, il Napoli non può permetterselo


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2013)

Fortunatamente è impossibile.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Settembre 2013)

potrebbe essere, de laurentis è impazzito quest'anno, ha speso di tutto, e sicuramente vorrà ancora di più rafforzare una squadra già fortissima


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

Ma lo vedete il Napoli a pagare 4-5 mln di euro d'ingaggio pure a questo qui!?


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2013)

Andra al Barca o comunque top club


----------



## Albijol (22 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> potrebbe essere, de laurentis è impazzito quest'anno, ha speso di tutto, e sicuramente vorrà ancora di più rafforzare una squadra già fortissima



Al netto il Dela ha speso solo 17 milioni, niente di faraonico


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma lo vedete il Napoli a pagare 4-5 mln di euro d'ingaggio pure a questo qui!?


Dipende dai risultati di quest'anno. Io ce lo vedo, potrebbe essere il grande colpo dell'estate.


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dipende dai risultati di quest'anno. Io ce lo vedo, potrebbe essere il grande colpo dell'estate.



Ma se ADL ha sempre detto che certi monte ingaggi non si vogliono raggiungere per rimanere "sani". Si rimangia tutto?!


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma lo vedete il Napoli a pagare 4-5 mln di euro d'ingaggio pure a questo qui!?



Se hanno preso Higuain, possono prendere anche Mata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma se ADL ha sempre detto che certi monte ingaggi non si vogliono raggiungere per rimanere "sani". Si rimangia tutto?!


L'ingaggio più alto del Napoli, al momento, di chi è?


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ingaggio più alto del Napoli, al momento, di chi è?



Pipita con 4.5 mln + bonus (circa 6).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pipita con 4.5 mln + bonus (circa 6).


Un altro grande ingaggio ci può stare. Voglio dire, è Mata, mica Barrientos.


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se hanno preso Higuain, possono prendere anche Mata.



Io dicevo solo che fino a qualche anno fa non c'era verso di far firmare un ingaggio da 4-5 mln a Napoli. Poi s'è fatta l'eccezione per Cavani. Ora per il sostituto Higuain. Poi per Hamsik re di Napoli. 

Il mio era solo un dire, ma ADL si sta rimangiando tutto!? 

No perchè fino a qualche anno fa derideva il Milan per il monte ingaggi alto, ma la verità è che se vuoi provare a vincere non ci son alternative. A momenti non per dire, ma il Napoli ha il monte ingaggi quasi superiore a quello del Milan, anzi di questo passo lo supera.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io dicevo solo che fino a qualche anno fa non c'era verso di far firmare un ingaggio da 4-5 mln a Napoli. Poi s'è fatta l'eccezione per Cavani. Ora per il sostituto Higuain. Poi per Hamsik re di Napoli.
> 
> Il mio era solo un dire, ma ADL si sta rimangiando tutto!?
> 
> No perchè fino a qualche anno fa derideva il Milan per il monte ingaggi alto, ma la verità è che se vuoi provare a vincere non ci son alternative. A momenti non per dire, ma il Napoli ha il monte ingaggi quasi superiore a quello del Milan, anzi di questo passo lo supera.


Hamsik becca 3.3 mln, meno del Pipita.


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

Sicuramente becca meno del pepita, ma starai a vedere se il simbolo di Napoli che farà una stagione pazzesca non andrà a batter cassa a fine stagione. Scommessa?


----------



## Djici (22 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io dicevo solo che fino a qualche anno fa non c'era verso di far firmare un ingaggio da 4-5 mln a Napoli. Poi s'è fatta l'eccezione per Cavani. Ora per il sostituto Higuain. Poi per Hamsik re di Napoli.
> 
> Il mio era solo un dire, ma ADL si sta rimangiando tutto!?
> 
> No perchè fino a qualche anno fa derideva il Milan per il monte ingaggi alto, ma la verità è che se vuoi provare a vincere non ci son alternative. A momenti non per dire, ma il Napoli ha il monte ingaggi quasi superiore a quello del Milan, anzi di questo passo lo supera.



prima rideva del milan perche avevano un monte ingaggi inferiore al 50% di quello del milan e il livello delle squadre era piu o meno lo stesso.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io dicevo solo che fino a qualche anno fa non c'era verso di far firmare un ingaggio da 4-5 mln a Napoli. Poi s'è fatta l'eccezione per Cavani. Ora per il sostituto Higuain. Poi per Hamsik re di Napoli.
> 
> Il mio era solo un dire, ma ADL si sta rimangiando tutto!?
> 
> No perchè fino a qualche anno fa derideva il Milan per il monte ingaggi alto, ma la verità è che se vuoi provare a vincere non ci son alternative. A momenti non per dire, ma il Napoli ha il monte ingaggi quasi superiore a quello del Milan, anzi di questo passo lo supera.



Beh io penso che dipenda da cosa il Napoli vincerà... è chiaro che si vincono scudetto ed arrivano lontani in champions i piani cambiano, si vuole fare di più... se il Napoli voleva seguire una politica di profitto vendevano Cavani e compravano due giocatori in crocie.. però non solo hanno speso tutto il budget di Cavani ma anche qualcosa come 20 milioni in più...


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

Sisi ma io non discuto quello, mi fa solamente sorridere ADL, quello che voleva portare il Napoli ai piani alti senza spendere come le big, quello che predicava che con costi bassi e contenuti si poteva comunque con tanto lavoro e intelligenza vincere. 

Alla fine però sembra anche lui abbia deciso di intraprendere la via dello spendere per provare a vincere


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> *Sisi ma io non discuto quello, mi fa solamente sorridere ADL, quello che voleva portare il Napoli ai piani alti senza spendere come le big*, quello che predicava che con costi bassi e contenuti si poteva comunque con tanto lavoro e intelligenza vincere.
> 
> Alla fine però sembra anche lui abbia deciso di intraprendere la via dello spendere per provare a vincere



Beh oddio alla fine lui non ha speso come le big, ha solo re-investito quello che ha preso da Cavani.. di suo ci ha messo i 15/20 miloni in più alla fine non è tanto.. 
Non penso che il Napoli l'anno prossimo spenderà 40 milioni... spenderanno i 15/20/25 il budget che tutte le square ( a parte noi) hanno...

Alla fine quest'anno ha costruito una squadra ancora più forte spendendo quel poco di budget in più, il resto lo ha fatto Cavani.. è stata intelligenza.. e sopratutto il fatto di puntari su Benitez


----------



## The Ripper (22 Settembre 2013)

Il solo fatto che venga accostato al Napoli e non al Milan fa capire diverse cose, anzi, direi TUTTO.


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh oddio alla fine lui non ha speso come le big, ha solo re-investito quello che ha preso da Cavani.. di suo ci ha messo i 15/20 miloni in più alla fine non è tanto..
> Non penso che il Napoli l'anno prossimo spenderà 40 milioni... spenderanno i 15/20/25 il budget che tutte le square ( a parte noi) hanno...
> 
> Alla fine quest'anno ha costruito una squadra ancora più forte spendendo quel poco di budget in più, il resto lo ha fatto Cavani.. è stata intelligenza.. e sopratutto il fatto di puntari su Benitez



Boh forse non son mai capace di esprimermi  Io parlo di monte ingaggi, perchè poi il costo dei cartellini non c'entra nulla, quel che pesa è il monte ingaggi. ADL lo voleva tenere basso, convinto sarebbe arrivato a vincere comunque lavorando bene. Invece ha mollato quella strada ed ora ha un monte ingaggi da grande, non è tanto diverso dal nostro, ogni anno il divario si assottiglia.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il solo fatto che venga accostato al Napoli e non al Milan fa capire diverse cose, anzi, direi TUTTO.



Che loro possono spendere e che noi purtroppo non abbiamo manco gli occhi per piangere. Mata penso costerà quantomeno 20-22 mln??


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che loro possono spendere e che noi purtroppo non abbiamo manco gli occhi per piangere. Mata penso costerà quantomeno 20-22 mln??



Ehh costa più di 20 mln! Se Ozil l'hanno venduto a 50, Mata che è stato capocannoniere dello scorso anno al Chelsea lo vendono per cosi poco? Per me ci son tranquillamente squadre che lo prendono ad oltre 30 mln in europa.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ehh costa più di 20 mln! Se Ozil l'hanno venduto a 50, Mata che è stato capocannoniere dello scorso anno al Chelsea lo vendono per cosi poco? Per me ci son tranquillamente squadre che lo prendono ad oltre 30 mln in europa.



Può essere.


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2013)

Di Ozil parlavano di prestito al Milan  parlavano che si muoveva per 18-20 mln. Taaaac partito per 50


----------



## folletto (24 Settembre 2013)

Al Napoli serve prima di tutto un acquisto che vada a rinforzare la difesa. Mata sarebbe perfetto per noi dal momento che si sarebbe deciso di giocare col trequartista ma è un giocatore di alto livello e non credo che il Chelsea muoia dalla voglia di liberarsene anche "in offerta promozionale", quindi per noi è impossibile


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ehh costa più di 20 mln! Se Ozil l'hanno venduto a 50, Mata che è stato capocannoniere dello scorso anno al Chelsea lo vendono per cosi poco? Per me ci son tranquillamente squadre che lo prendono ad oltre 30 mln in europa.



La situazione è un pò diversa eh. Mata è messo fuori spoliatorio e vuole andarse per giocare e Moruinho non lo prende in considerazione.

Al Real ozil voleva più soldi, era l'ultimo giorno di mercato, Wenger sotto attacco per l'ennesimo anno senza mercato ed ha preso Ozil a qualsiasi prezzo andandogli a dare un ingaggio altissimo.


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La situazione è un pò diversa eh. Mata è messo fuori spoliatorio e vuole andarse per giocare e Moruinho non lo prende in considerazione.
> 
> Al Real ozil voleva più soldi, era l'ultimo giorno di mercato, Wenger sotto attacco per l'ennesimo anno senza mercato ed ha preso Ozil a qualsiasi prezzo andandogli a dare un ingaggio altissimo.



Ma infatti Mata non lo vendono a 50, ma neanche a 20 come ho sentito, vedrai che la squadra che lo paga 30-35 la trova al 100%.


----------

